# St Athan boys' village



## Infraredd (Feb 13, 2018)

History (sort of) here via the BBC -http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-23882642
It's totally trashed & no one wants to buy it because it is right next to a power station.
Since the '90's the local kids have used this place to hone their destructive tendencies & now it looks like somewhere adolescents learn which end of a spray can produces the best knob graff.
Oh & it was pissing down..........

Pictures

I put the poppies (what's left of them) back onto the monument.. 

























































Sigh.....

Album with lots more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157687771162190/with/40242323811/
Thanks for looking


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 13, 2018)

I accidentally put this in the wrong category - should be in Leisure sites - oops.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 13, 2018)

That place has really gone but you made it look good with your take on it in black and white Infraredd...


----------



## Clump (Feb 14, 2018)

Visited this site a few years ago, I think its gone into even more decline now, which is a shame. Lovely pics though!

Clump


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2018)

That's a bit different take on the site, nicely done, Thanks


----------

